# Customize You Own Pokemon Cards!



## SablePoint (Dec 11, 2011)

It's been years since I've been into Pokemon, but I ran across this site and it is awesome. And it's easy to use.

http://www.mypokecard.com/en/

Make your very own Pokemon by using pictures of you, your drawings, friends, family, and pets! Make up you own attacks and stats too. 

Here's Mr. Bun Bun as a Pokemon:


----------



## SablePoint (Dec 11, 2011)

In the title - I meant "your" not "you". Sorry. lol


----------

